# Feel like Crap, Pls tell me if you think this might be Acid Reflux



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I was diagnosed with IBS, about a yr ago. But lately I have hadbloating ( upper stomach area) worse when walkingChest pain(in the middle,center breastbone area,but also sometimes left sometimes rightHeartburn (Indigestion)Burning in stomachItchy, tingly skinchillsweight lossShortness of breathOnly, occasionally the lump in the throat, not always, with acidic feel to it)What do you think ??


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have the chest pain, heartburn, bloating, lump in throat feeling, but I never had chills or weight loss. I didn't even think I had reflux until GI did endoscopy. See MD.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, I"ve seen an MD, and I"ve been tested from head to foot. Upper GI, LOwer GI, CT Scan, Ultrsound, Barium swallow, bloodwork, etc....Came bk with diagnosis of IBS, but I think I have also a problem with Acid/ Reflux possibly, I think IBS and Gerd a lot of times can go together.....


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have been ridded of chronic indigestion since 1998, which included occasional reflux, along with my D. Same story with my wife and her GERD in the last year. We both use the same flavonoid supplement to treat it. If you would like to try to avoid PPIs for the rest of your life, drop me a line. Mark


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I totally sympathise with anyone who has this damned acid reflux i hate having it and it seems nothing i have been taking has helped... Id give anything to be rid of this as it makes me feel very down.. im hoping when i see my doc next week she can offer me something else.. i wont build up my hopes though


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes its' very difficult especially after eating, and trying to sleep at night. Heartburn and indigestion all the time and it radiates into your back area, and just makes you feel miserable all over. So many people suffer from this.


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

HiIn South Africa we have a product called Gaviscon, which I believe is a world wide product. It is a thick creamy liquid, pleasant pepperment taste and sits on top of the stomach not allowing acid to seep through. Very good at night. Highly recommended by my gastro guy and work well with IBS,will not make it worse.Can be used anytime and no side effects, even pregnant women can use it safely as it is not absorbed into the bloodstreamrhonalomey


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

I take Prilosec for the reflux and I avoid the trigger foods. The most common ones are onions, garlic, chocolate, caffeine, orange juice. You've got to sleep with your head elevated. Also sleep on your left side, not your right.Liz


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi rhona yes we have it here too, funny thing is it works very well with my dad, but to me it makes no difference, ive had tablet and liquid but alas nothing







Liz does the prilosec work for you? ive not tried it and im wondering if its available in the uk


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

The Prilosec works great-it's OTC. I defiitely agree that IBS and reflux go together. The prilosec is pretty much the same thing as Nexium which was fabulous for me but my insurance stopped paying for. It pays for prilosec, though.


----------



## 15738 (Mar 15, 2006)

It could very well be GERD. I have the exact symptoms you have, the chest pain, that radiates to the back, and the lump in the throat... I would ocntact your doc. Try the OTC moethods first, if not, then try your MD. NOthing OTC worked for me, so I am on Nexium, 40 mg 2x per day, b/c once a day did nothing. We will see if twice will do anything for me now... Good luck!Also, stay away from trigger foods. Keep a journal of the foods that make the heartburn worse.I get it with every meal, but there are certain foods that make it even worse. Keep track of those foods. and stay away from them!Michelle


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks liz ill try and get it from my doc..hello and welcome lanasmom


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Good morning,When evaluating trigger foods, you might want to ask the question - are there carbohydrates involved? My book, Heartburn Cured, provides evidence the consumption of excess carbs is the root cause of GERD and by limiting carbs according to my dietary plan, GERD can be effectively treated. A couple of examples are coffee - coffee is fine, but watch the sugar and alcohol - alcohol will not cause reflux, but watch the sweetened mixes and the carbs in beer. In other words, is you want alcohol have dry wine (2-3 net carbs), low carb beer or have hard alcohol with diet mixes, like rum and diet coke, etc. All the best,Norm RobillardHeartburncured.com


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Note to moderators.I had forgotton that posts relating to my book were moved to the "products" area. I apologize for not posting this info on trigger foods in that area.Norm


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Yes, I have all the symptoms plus a few more,, I have bad chest pain that scares me into thinking I am getting a heart attack,then I go into a panic attack!! I cannot take Nexium, Prilocac,etc because of my IBS they all give me worse diarreha.


----------

